# Diary of a Nervous Home Groomer



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Poor Peggy (and poor Robin!).

Annie got her feet and face and tail and sanitary done today. She was unusually stressed by it. I think because, since it is now WINTER I didn't do it outside with her lying on the porch, and there was stuff on the kitchen table, so instead I stuck her on-top of the chest freezer. She promptly slid and almost fell and scrambled! Oops. So I scooped her up, held her in my arms, yelled for my mom, and mom ran and put a bathmat on the freezer. Anyway, she was doing the yawning stress thing by the end, despite tons of petting, so I ended it with her still having pretty sad looking feet. I also noticed today that the corners of my 30 blade (which I used on her feet) are pokier than I would like so that might be why she was objecting. I may send them for sharpening and ask the sharpener to round them off a bit. 

Then I did a big groom on poor Trixie, who always looks like I took a lawnmower to her. 

When I was learning to use the clippers on Annie's face, I found it really helpful to practice with the clippers turned off to get the angles and grip on the dog right before stressing about the actual CUTTING part. I liked to do say 2 strokes with it off, then the same 2 strokes with it on. It felt like fair warning to her so she understood what was going on.

As for nails - I do one nail = 1 treat with Trixie. It works really well. She had gone from trying to bite and needing to be restrained, to dancing near me, jealous, when she hears me clipping Annie's nails. 1-2 mm at a time, and if you squeeze a bit and the dog flinches, don't cut there, take off less than you had planned.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey you've done it! Little bites at a time is how I learned too. It will get easier.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Great job making progress! You will get there! Just remind yourself she has had it done many times. She is probably testing to see what she can get away with when you are grooming instead of her usual groomer. She will learn that it is going to happen whether she likes it or not. Don't despair if you have a rough day. I've had days where I feel I will never be able to keep grooming Misha because he is so bad. I went many months where I could only manage to get a few swipes at his front feet every week even with a grooming hammock. But persistence pays off. Trying new methods is always good as well. One thing I do is keep the trimmer off until I have it placed properly on the face, and then turn it on and quickly swipe forward. That way they don't get nervous feeling the vibration. It really helps with sensitive areas.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

One nail one treat is how we do it too. Looks like her nails are light, much less scary than dark ones. 

Go Peggy and Robin!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The first time doing the face is a big step. I read and reread that bit in the Kalstone book and studied all the photos of how to hold the face and stretch the skin, and somehow we managed. Poppy does not mind having her face clipped, but hates me doing her toes. We compromised on two swipes then scissors for those - nowadays they are practically bare from the steroids, which for Poppy is another benefit of being ill!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I have no advice but I am definitely following this thread as I want to learn to do all of Bobby’s grooming at some point. I am slowly working on doing his nails myself using a dremmel. I still have the groomer clip them but I want to eventually be able to do them. I just do little bits at a time. I want to learn to shave his face next as I love the clean face and would like to keep it nice and clean between professional grooms. Eventually I would like to do more but if I could learn those two things for now I would be quite pleased. I know I will learn from this thread.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s a very nice start ! I’m sure you will both be so much more comfortable in no-time. The hurting part stinks, I know. My dogs are small so we can be done faster but it’s still a challenge.

Merlin hates having his nails done and I stopped doing them for a long time but started again with COVID. I put a cone on his head so he doesn’t have a chance to bite me. That makes me relax and I can get the job done faster.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice start. I’m proud of you!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I’ll add my two cents about nails. My Poppy hates nail clippers but dozes off when I use a Dremel so that is what we do. Once in a while her nails go too long between trimmings and I wind up dremeling in them a little bit every 4 days....the quicks shrink back in between sessions and you are not very likely to “quick “ a nail the next time. For me it is easiest to do nails with her lying on a sheet on the couch which I also drape onto the floor. The sheet catches the nail dust from dremeling. I sit next to her on a stool which is about as tall as the couch seat and have her feet in my lap. Convenient and comfy for my old back. Here is an illustration which has helped me visualize how best to do nails.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

VQ- that nail diagram is really helpful! 

PTP - Congratulations on taking your first steps in doing Peggy's grooming. I am an amateur groomer of my poodles, and have been doing it for a few years now. Stick with it- it gets easier! 

One thing that has always helped me is to STOP when I am ahead  . Meaning that, if things are going well in a groom session, and I kinda like how I have scissored Betty's topknot (for example), I stop trimming it, and move on to another part of her body. Since I tend to obsess a bit, its better for me to leave hair a bit long, or a bit uneven. Then I can always go back over that area later, or not!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

White nails are easier to trim. Noelle has dark brown nails and I have no idea where the blood supply is. It's scary trimming her nails.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> White nails are easier to trim. Noelle has dark brown nails and I have no idea where the blood supply is. It's scary trimming her nails.


If you look directly into the center of the nail, where you cut, you can see a dark circle starting to appear. That’s the quick. Even with black nails, it’s visible.

I bought a new Dremel this year and it has a built-in light at the tip that helps you see the quick. I use it on both dogs and it’s great. It seems to be one of the preferred tools for professional groomers which is part of the reason why I bought it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s nails are mostly white. I think three are black. But it’s irrelevant because I’ve been unable to try clipping even one. We’re still at the “tapping each toenail and then rewarding with a treat” stage. She literally sprinted away when I first pulled out the nail clippers so this is progress, albeit maddeningly slow progress. I wonder if she had a bad nail experience with the groomer?

As for her coat, she’s looking more and more like she’s been wrestling with a lawnmower, and it’s making me sad. I’m longing for my neat girl, but oh well. Onward.

Day 2:

Today she allowed me to do a formerly tricky spot: The top of her nose. I also went from a 9 to (I think) a 15, which gives much more satisfying results. But when I attempted her moustache, she leapt away like I’d hurt her. So I did the top of her throat instead, choosing not to go down very far because she’s got loose neck skin, which I’d like to hide with hair.

Look at that scraggly moustache.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Don’t be too hard on yourself, I think she looks cute !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

You’re all so nice. I could hear your reassuring words and encouragement as I worked today!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh shoot! How did I forget? I also worked a little on her front feet, just shaving the very tops. They look messy, but I was impressed by how she tolerated it, wanting to run away after each, but staying still until then.

I think this part would be much easier on a table with a stable, grippy surface, vs. the cushioned ottoman I’ve been using. On the ottoman it’s easier for her to lay down than hold a paw up, which won’t be possible when I do her back feet.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

The front of the muzzle is actually very sensitive because the whiskers seem to tickle when trimmed. Misha for sure will twitch when I clip one. It is one of those things they just have to get used to.

My sister's dog is terrified of nail trims and has overgrown long black nails. While home for the holiday I have been working with him. He is better with a clipper than a dremmel. I only work when he is relaxing in his bed. I get a bunch of tiny treats and snip the tiniest sliver from each nail. For each time the clipper snips a sliver, he gets a treat. He does very good with this but panics when you have to take a lot off the nail. I am trying to convince my sister to commit to regular weekly trimming so she can just take a couple millimeters each week and he won't be scared. He used to scream when I used a clipper. But then I realized he actually screamed before I cut the nail because he just thought it would hurt. He didn't actually mind the clipping part at all. Just anxiety.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So after seeing this photo:










I had to sit with the realization that my fear of nail clipping does not justify this level of inaction (aka neglect). Either I need to clip them or someone else needs to clip them. No more putting it off.

So I grabbed a stick of cheese and got out the never-been-used Millers Forge nail clippers. Peggy sniffed them, happily jumped onto the grooming ottoman, and then _flew off _when she saw that I was still holding them. Nope.

I told her to get back up and we repeated this a few times: She’d lay down, get a piece of cheese, I’d pick up the clippers, and she’d launch herself off again. I progressed to a firmer tone, treating only when the clippers were visible and she was perfectly still. But ohhh the theatrics....

Truthfully, I thought she was going to bite me a few times. She was grumbling and talking back in tones I’ve never heard. Almost conversational?? And then she’d urgently mouth my hands or try and press her chin down on them. I responded by increasing my firmness, holding a paw until she stopped struggling. _Then_ I treated. Then I held a paw until she stopped struggling, tapped a nail with the clippers, then treated again. Finally I made my first clip....my first clip EVER....and she didn’t even flinch. Seriously?

The theatrics subsided, but she was still obviously worked up and doing everything in her power not to bite me. It took a lot of confidence on my part to keep going despite her clear signals—confidence I had to fake because I certainly wasn’t feeling it! The second nail actually flew into my eye so consider that a warning: *If you’re getting waaay in close because you’re terrified of quicking your poodle, wear eye protection!*

After four nails I let her hop down and invited her to follow me to my husband’s home office. While she watched, I handed him the clippers and he oohed and ahhed over them until she couldn’t resist checking them out, too. Then we returned to the ottoman: “Up up!” I asked for a paw, she calmly offered it to me, I treated her with cheese, and that concluded today’s session.

Phew.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> So after seeing this photo:
> 
> View attachment 472585
> 
> ...


Wow! Congrats! That is great! I do think she must have been quicked A LOT by groomer or somebody to have that negative reaction. That anxiety has to come from somewhere. I told my sister I don't think she should take her dog to get them clipped where she was as he clearly had a bad experience.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Wow! Congrats! That is great! I do think she must have been quicked A LOT by groomer or somebody to have that negative reaction. That anxiety has to come from somewhere. I told my sister I don't think she should take her dog to get them clipped where she was as he clearly had a bad experience.


I assumed that, too, but I was talking to a friend today while her collie played with Peggy. He’s still young, but has a beautiful temperament, and she said he’s _always_ been freaked out by the nail clippers. She does all his clipping herself and has never quicked him. Maybe his breeder did?

My husband’s going to help with the next round. I’m not sure if I should give it a couple of days or just “forge” ahead. (Ha!)

I will say that the Millers Forge nail clippers are well worth the very modest price tag. My husband used a different brand on Gracie a few times and they really crunched the nail instead of doing a clean slice.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The second nail actually flew into my eye so consider that a warning: *If you’re getting waaay in close because you’re terrified of quicking your poodle, wear eye protection!*


Lol, oh yes, trimmed bits can be hazardous! I've gotten them in my eye, in my hair, in my mouth (ew!), down my shirt, and in all those places on the assistant holding the dog for me 😄.

PtP, have you considered trying to introduce lying on her side for nail trims? That's how I do my own dogs. I don't tend to use it on client dogs since it requires a measure of trust and comfort between you and the dog.
I start by just having my dogs lay in the position and lightly restrain or play with their feet. They enjoy the process since it involves belly rubs and treats. I also play with their toes in this position and then start with the nail trims. 
I do this on their bed, the porch, the floor.
Here is what I mean:









Like this, sitting behind the dog, or else like this:








Sitting behind with a leg over top. Lol he started rolling on his back here because my other dog was trying to get in on the fun.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love those pics, @Starvt! Thank you! I’m going to try doing some sessions in different locations and in different positions.

Just now, I pulled the clippers out again and asked her to get up on the ottoman. I saw a flicker of “Should I run away?” and then she jumped up and laid down. I tapped the clippers to each nail, no problem, and gave a few low value treats (which she’s used to getting at this time of night, for her evening training sessions).

One thing that seemed to help was not reaching straight for her paw. Instead I grasped her leg above the elbow and gently slid my hand down to her paw. With this method, she made no attempt to pull away. There were no theatrics. No grumbling. And—thankfully—no mouthing.

We then went into my husband’s office and I repeated the tapping routine while she stood on the floor, on a rug. No problem. I think our paw-drying routine has provided a good foundation for that particular approach.

Tomorrow I’ll try asking her to lay on her side. I expect she’ll flip over onto her back. I’m also going to keep the nail clippers out where she can see them so they’re not so highly charged.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well done, Robin! Well done, Peggy, too! 

I found with Trixie when I was desensitizing her (and another dog I worked with), that it helped to have 2 people. Me clipping nails, and a helper at the dogs nose, so that the moment the clippers clicked a treat was delivered to the mouth. After 2-3 clipping events, I switched to doing it by myself, so I would grab a treat from the bowl, hold it in my hand and clip - snick!, And shove treat. Really charging that sound like I would a clicker. As I said, Trixie (who used to try and bite) now follows me around and gets jealous when I do Annie's nails - she hears the clippers and wants in on the treat party. 

I also do our dogs lying down, but that was a natural progression after they were comfortable with nail clipping.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

Well done!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I wonder if she is just picking up on your own emotions. They are super weird about knowing what we think they won't like. I am hopeful that she will gain confidence along with you! You are making great progress!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I wonder if she is just picking up on your own emotions. They are super weird about knowing what we think they won't like. I am hopeful that she will gain confidence along with you! You are making great progress!


I think you’re right. Both groomers we’ve used haven’t reported any issues. They say she’s the best client. And she definitely responded better when I mustered up a no-nonsense tone.

P.S. I was just casually pretending to trim my own nails and look who showed up:


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I used the #10 setting on my new Wahl Bravura Lithium. I love that these clippers don't get hot. Peggy also tolerates them much better than my corded Andis, but she was still extremely unhappy with the situation. She was yawning and ducking her head so much, it broke my heart ignoring all her very clear "Please stop" messages. I had to tell myself to toughen up, project confidence, and hold her muzzle firmly, with occasional rewards for tolerating my fumblings. I got about


I am wanting to purchase a clipper and for now, I’m want something that is specifically good for Bobby’s face. I was looking up the Wahl Bravura Lithium but it seems there is more than one model. Are you still pleased with this clipper and could you share which model you have? I definitely want a cordless. I am following this thread closely as it encourages me and as you learn I hope to be brave and learn as well. Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I am wanting to purchase a clipper and for now, I’m want something that is specifically good for Bobby’s face. I was looking up the Wahl Bravura Lithium but it seems there is more than one model. Are you still pleased with this clipper and could you share which model you have? I definitely want a cordless. I am following this thread closely as it encourages me and as you learn I hope to be brave and learn as well. Thank you!


Yes! I highly recommend! So easy to maneuver, low vibration, and I love that they don’t get hot. I can get only a few minutes at a time from my corded clippers before I have to cool down the blade.

It’s the Wahl Bravura Lithium:



https://www.wahlanimal.com/product/bravura-lithium-ion/



They seem to be sold out (or wildly expensive) almost everywhere right now. Maybe because of the new wave of lockdowns?

But, from what I’ve seen, this is a good price and they seem to have some in stock: Wahl Bravura Lithium Clippers


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today I did more nail clipping (if you can even call it that). I took just the tip off one and spent the rest of the time taming her theatrics. I then brushed her out, gave her a bath with my new Waterpik Pet Wand Pro, and brushed her out again.

I did introduce her briefly to my hairdryer, but quickly realized she needs to be elevated and restrained (at least to start) for me to be able to juggle the dryer and a brush. I’m not sure we’ll ever get there. For now she’s happy drying in her bathrobe:










(Note the muddy paws. Her reward for being such a good girl in the bath was a run outside. Sigh. Anyone have a black poodle they’d like to trade?)


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yes! I highly recommend! So easy to maneuver, low vibration, and I love that they don’t get hot. I can get only a few minutes at a time from my corded clippers before I have to cool down the blade.
> 
> It’s the Wahl Bravura Lithium:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! 😀 I will definitely look into this clipper. I get so overwhelmed when I look at all that stuff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So today I tried out my new Wahl stainless steel detachable guide combs. Our groomer warned me that they wouldn’t cut Peggy’s coat unless she was meticulously combed out and fluff dried, but of course I had to see for myself.

The longest comb (1”) stopped dead in her topknot. Luckily, it didn’t seem to bother Peggy, who happily took treats throughout the whole process.

(Side note: I used a lower value treat than I usually do for grooming—Honest Kitchen Whole Food Clusters rather than string cheese—hoping that it might cut down on the excitement. It absolutely did. Thumbs up.)

I went down to the 1/2” comb and it cut pretty well. I couldn’t get the blade right down to her skull, but I was able to slide it easily over the kinky roots, which had the added benefit of preventing me from going too short. I then removed the comb and spent some time on her ears and face with the 9 setting.

Amazing how much better she’s tolerating it, but the moustache was still a NO TOUCH zone and I’m not going to push just yet.

Does she look good? No. Lol. But if knew nothing about poodles, and passed her on the street, I wouldn’t do a horrified double-take or anything like that. I just know how much better she can look.

I’m definitely happy with our progress, and I’m also happy with my growing toolkit. You really do need the right tools for the job, especially when you’re just learning. Next on my list? Curved shears. I wish I had them now to clean up her topknot. Aesthetic preferences aside, it’s far too low over her eyes still. Makes training a little tricky when we’re standing above her. But at least we can see them now:



















The aftermath:










Clean-up crew! Spot the “helper” in the lower left:










And now we snooze...


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Great progress! I started out trimming Misha's topknot this way. It works fine if you aren't going for a perfect sphere. I'll try to do a face shaving video soon, though I fear I'm more meticulous than anybody in their right mind would be so it may be of limited use.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Great progress! I started out trimming Misha's topknot this way. It works fine if you aren't going for a perfect sphere. I'll try to do a face shaving video soon, though I fear I'm more meticulous than anybody in their right mind would be so it may be of limited use.


I will absolutely find it useful! Your last video grew my confidence so much. 

One thing I really want to know is if it’s ever okay to cut _away_ from the eyes, even though that would be with the direction of the hair growth. Every YouTube video shows the opposite, but I just can’t bring myself yet to cut towards her eyeballs.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I will absolutely find it useful! Your last video grew my confidence so much.
> 
> One thing I really want to know is if it’s ever okay to cut _away_ from the eyes, even though that would be with the direction of the hair growth. Every YouTube video shows the opposite, but I just can’t bring myself yet to cut towards her eyeballs.


Not quite sure what you mean by away from the eyes. You mean with scissors or with the trimmer? And what part of her are you cutting?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I will absolutely find it useful! Your last video grew my confidence so much.
> 
> One thing I really want to know is if it’s ever okay to cut _away_ from the eyes, even though that would be with the direction of the hair growth. Every YouTube video shows the opposite, but I just can’t bring myself yet to cut towards her eyeballs.





Raindrops said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by away from the eyes. You mean with scissors or with the trimmer? And what part of her are you cutting?


It sounds like you want to start making the cut from the center of her face and go out towards her ear, rather than having the scissors starting by her ear then going towards her eyes and then over to the other ear.

You totally can. 

Peggy might get more tickly and likely to shake her head once the tips of your scissors get closer to topknot hair on or by her ear and require a more firm muzzle grip by Mom to keep her head in one spot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by away from the eyes. You mean with scissors or with the trimmer? And what part of her are you cutting?


With the trimmer when shaving the face, I can’t seem to get close enough to her eyelids. 

When I watch demos, they always seem to be moving the trimmer _towards_ the eyes. It makes me nervous. No matter how many times I watch, I don’t understand how they’re not poking them or shoveling little hairs into their eyes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> It sounds like you want to start making the cut from the center of her face and go out towards her ear, rather than having the scissors starting by her ear then going towards her eyes and then over to the other ear.
> 
> You totally can.
> 
> Peggy might get more tickly and likely to shake her head once the tips of your scissors get closer to topknot hair on or by her ear and require a more firm muzzle grip by Mom to keep her head in one spot.


Lol. I was totally unclear and just hopping around between different topics. I was referring to using the trimmer to shave her face. I can’t seem to get close enough to get a clean shave between her eyes and below them. I can’t stand the thought of running the blade into them. Maybe I’m not coordinated enough yet.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol. I was totally unclear and just hopping around between different topics. I was referring to using the trimmer to shave her face. I can’t seem to get close enough to get a clean shave between her eyes and below them. I can’t stand the thought of running the blade into them. Maybe I’m not coordinated enough yet.


Gotcha, okay, yeah, that's a tricky spot. I wouldn't worry about it being 100% perfect there. I've gotten it 100% before, but it's one area where 80-90% is good.

I do her eye lids using the bed with her laying on her side. My body is off the bed and kneeling on the ground. Forearm and non shaving hand is holding her head down to the bed and eye skin tight. Then, with the shaving hand you use the last 1-2 teeth on the edge of the trimmer to come down her eye. Sometimes the stars don't align and we go as far as we are comfortable. I did Basil's face 3 days ago and left a little by her eyes because she was wigglier then normal. You can hardly tell. I can hardly tell. I just took a picture now to point it out.










Still looks good. Do what you feel comfortable with, like you said people on the street won't notice at all.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I always find it easier to get Starla’s left eye perfect than her right. You can see her right eye still has a layer of lashes in the picture below, but after a day you couldn’t really tell unless you were looking for a it and after 2 days you couldn’t hardly tell at all. I don’t go towards her eyes to get those hairs, but I do go from the outside to the inside corner using just the edge of the trimmer, using a very light touch. 










I pull her eye back and she shuts it naturally. I just took this pic but she really shuts it all the way on the table.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Great info from previous posts. I also go toward the eye in a scooping motion while holding the muzzle. You won't get all the lower eyelashes but that's fine as they look good with 1/4" left on them. So I don't worry about getting it super close to the eye. Just enough to shorten them up. I don't think it's possible to go away from the eye. In fact, that might be more dangerous as you won't be able to see where you're placing the trimmer very well. Once you do it, you'll probably see it's not nearly as nerve wracking as it sounds. I always start from the back of the eye and work my way forward.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Peggy’s face looks good! 
By the way, a long time ago you mentioned that you let Peggy eat her eye boogers after you picked them off as a reward. I immediately put that plan into action with Lacey. She’s always been more than happy to let my fingers near her eyes. But she wants to lick my fingers the second they’re by her eyes, lol.


----------



## AbBen (May 31, 2020)

I bought a very short plastic guard (the Wahl size on it is 0.5 or 1/16”) which gives me so much confidence on the face. 

Just knowing that there’s something between the blades and skin makes me feel comfortable, an added bonus is that Mr. Sensitive doesn’t get irritated (a risk even with a #10).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Peggy’s face looks good!
> By the way, a long time ago you mentioned that you let Peggy eat her eye boogers after you picked them off as a reward. I immediately put that plan into action with Lacey. She’s always been more than happy to let my fingers near her eyes. But she wants to lick my fingers the second they’re by her eyes, lol.


Lol. This delightful technique can be applied to other things, too, like ears. Poodles are gross.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yesterday I had a slicker-brush breakthrough. Somewhere along the way, I started doing an upward lift/flick at the end of each stroke. Not only was it inefficient, I saw a video recently that explained how it actually damages the coat. So I switched up my technique a little and am seeing much better results. Even my husband remarked on how fluffy she is. Without the flick, I get much deeper into the hair and cover more area in less time.

Last night I decided to take advantage of sleepy couch time with some nail desensitization. I got out a human nail file and tried a few swipes on her back nails: Zero objection. So I did the same with the front: Chill poodle!

The nail file had no effect on her hard nails, but it had to have been a strange sensation. And it got me more comfortable holding each nail firmly.

Now I’m researching nail files that are designed specifically for dogs. They don’t replace nail grinders or clippers, but still might be a nice addition to the toolbox.

Here’s Peggy and her sad topknot enjoying a little post-nail-file treat:


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Poodles are gross.


Yep, they sure can be. I’ve told my family about this trick and they nearly gagged.


hooray, Peggy doesn’t mind the nail file! That’s a good sign. 
A nail file with a sturdy handle would definitely be a helpful addition to clippers to smooth the rough edges. Only downside is how quickly they dull.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray! I clipped ALL of Peggy’s nails today. That’s a first. 

While she didn’t exactly _love_ the experience, there were no theatrics. What I did differently:

I stuck to low-value treats, which make a huge difference. The cheese was sending her through the roof!
When she figured out what I was about to do, she ran away, which I expected. But I noticed she ran to the rug where we do most of our indoor playing and training. So instead of coaxing her straight back, I took her through some basics commands. She settled right down and became very obedient.
I had her sit on the couch instead of the ottoman where I usually groom her. I wanted to break the “ACK! Scary stuff is about to happen!” association. The couch also allowed her to comfortably lean back into various positions so I could more clearly see her nails with my headlamp.
Full disclosure: I hated doing her black nails. H-a-t-e-d. But I could clearly see the quick in her white nails, which helped my confidence a little. The headlamp is essential. I previously used it for doggy first aid situations, but it makes so much sense to use it for grooming, too. Thanks, @Raindrops!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hooray! I clipped ALL of Peggy’s nails today. That’s a first.
> 
> While she didn’t exactly _love_ the experience, there were no theatrics. What I did differently:
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Great job! I use my headlamp all the time. Black dog life... 😄


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m feeling so overwhelmed by poodle maintenance today. She doesn’t look good, which I need to just be okay with for now. But I’m also worried she’s uncomfortable.

I shaved the base of her tail today (9 setting, Bravura), which left her biting at herself in a panic. So I gave her a bath—stopping the biting but making her equally miserable. She wouldn’t take treats and just hung her head like the saddest dog.  But it was pretty cute when I let her out of the tub and the _first_ thing she did was reach back for the treats she’d previously ignored. She also loves being towel-dried.

Of course, in the back of my mind I’m thinking, “This is destroying her coat! I should be using a high-velocity dryer!” And I start feeling overwhelmed all over again.

I’ll be honest - I almost caved and texted our groomer to ask her to book us back in with her colleague (the one that left Peggy miserable in November). But I stopped myself and took a deep breath. This isn’t rocket science. It’s poodle grooming. Relax.

Other things I did today:

-practised clipping closer to her eyes
-cleaned up some wild hair along her jawline
-cleared a bunch of hair out from under her ears
-did some paw desensitizing by just lightly clipping the tops 











Takeaway from today: I am absolutely going to need a grooming table to properly tackle her tail. Or my husband will have to help. It’s very hard to keep her from sitting while I’m working back there. And in general I’m spending more time managing her than focusing on what I’m doing. I think that’s what makes this all so hard. I need _at least _a second set of arms. But even more would be nice.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m feeling so overwhelmed by poodle maintenance today. She doesn’t look good, which I need to just be okay with for now. But I’m also worried she’s uncomfortable.
> 
> I shaved the base of her tail today (9 setting, Bravura), which left her biting at herself in a panic. So I gave her a bath—stopping the biting but making her equally miserable. She wouldn’t take treats and just hung her head like the saddest dog.  But it was pretty cute when I let her out of the tub and the _first_ thing she did was reach back for the treats she’d previously ignored. She also loves being towel-dried.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you did a great job today! Deep breath. She looks really good. You won't hurt her coat by letting her air dry! Don't worry about it. She is short enough that it won't matter. A 9 blade is perfectly fine for tail shaving. She may itch for a little while but the itching will subside pretty quickly. I have probably mentioned it, but I like to use vitamin E oil for itchy areas and it seems to help. I'm going to try to do a feet video tonight since Misha's due for feet. No idea how I'll get the camera in proper view but we'll see.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Sounds like you did a great job today! Deep breath. She looks really good. You won't hurt her coat by letting her air dry! Don't worry about it. She is short enough that it won't matter. A 9 blade is perfectly fine for tail shaving. She may itch for a little while but the itching will subside pretty quickly. I have probably mentioned it, but I like to use vitamin E oil for itchy areas and it seems to help. I'm going to try to do a feet video tonight since Misha's due for feet. No idea how I'll get the camera in proper view but we'll see.


Ahhh! Thank you! I can’t wait to see. Will definitely be tricky to get the camera in there. Thanks for making the effort.

I’d read that rubbing with a towel is bad for poodle hair, but you’re right - her hair is still quite short. And it’s soon to be even shorter. I’m hoping to tackle her body in the next few days.

One thing I should have mentioned is that she’s tolerating the clippers on her face much better with each attempt. That’s worth celebrating.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ahhh! Thank you! I can’t wait to see. Will definitely be tricky to get the camera in there. Thanks for making the effort.
> 
> I’d read that rubbing with a towel is bad for poodle hair, but you’re right - her hair is still quite short. And it’s soon to be even shorter. I’m hoping to tackle her body in the next few days.
> 
> One thing I should have mentioned is that she’s tolerating the clippers on her face much better with each attempt. That’s worth celebrating.


Rubbing with a towel just causes matting, but won't be an issue for short hair. For long hair I still towel off but just use pressure to squeeze the water out. No issues with that!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

You may not think she looks good, but I think you’re picturing how Peggy looks after she was done by your first unicorn groomer and comparing it. Had you never taken her to a (very talented) pro groomer, I think you’d be thrilled with what you’ve been able to accomplish in this short time. To me she looks tidy and presentable and has an owner that cares about her.

You just started this undertaking so it makes sense you’re overwhelmed. It takes a lot of patience and practice. She’s also a lot of dog to groom. 
Physically struggling to wrangle Peggy for grooming would be frustrating and hard on the body. A grooming table will help so much. She will wiggle and try to pull away but once she realizes she can’t go very far she won’t try to fight it as much. Hopefully the elevation will make it easier on your body too.

I have faith you’ll find your groove, get Peggy mostly tolerant and be satisfied with the result.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

@Porkchop, you are such a brilliant encourager. Thank you! Can you tell I’m a recovering A+ student? Lol. It’s hard not being great at something.

I think we start to forget, as our educations recede into the distance, that learning is a gradual process. Right now I’m in poodle grooming kindergarten and there’s no point comparing myself to someone who’s in poodle grooming high school.

The “grooming ottoman” is probably working against me, too. Peggy's comfortable there, which is good, but she has the freedom to hop on and off as she pleases throughout the day. Expecting her to stay still there—with no collar or leash or assistance—while I groom beyond the basics is asking a lot. With that in mind, I should really be proud of how amenable she’s been.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This lovely piece feels relevant:









Why It’s Not Too Late to Learn New Skills


You missed your chance to be a prodigy, but there’s still growth left for grownups.




www.newyorker.com





And it’s made me extra glad I started this thread:

“[F]eedback, especially the positive kind stressing what you’re doing right, delivered by an actual human teacher or coach watching what you do, is crucial for a beginner—which might seem obvious except that, in an age when so many instructional videos of every sort are available online, you might get lulled into thinking you could learn just as well without it.”

Thanks for the positive feedback, poodle friends.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I think you would really like having a dedicated grooming table. Peggy would learn that the table=grooming time, and she would learn to stay on it. She would be at a more convenient height for you to work on her too! When I put up the table, Betty will go to it, and put her front paws on it waiting for me to boost her up. She has never been allowed to jump off of it, and she reliably stays on it until I lift her off. 



PeggyTheParti said:


> The “grooming ottoman” is probably working against me, too. Peggy's comfortable there, which is good, but she has the freedom to hop on and off as she pleases throughout the day. Expecting her to stay still there—with no collar or leash or assistance—while I groom beyond the basics is asking a lot. With that in mind, I should really be proud of how amenable she’s been.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m glad the feedback and encouragement has been helpful! Yep, your former A+ student is showing. A positive of that, you do a lot of research and share your knowledge with everyone here! 

For some reason I get an error page when I clicked on the link you shared. But I’m glad you pulled that quote. It reminds me that when I’m training a new person at work to remember to give feedback on what they’re doing right. I don’t do that enough.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I’m glad the feedback and encouragement has been helpful! Yep, your former A+ student is showing. A positive of that, you do a lot of research and share your knowledge with everyone here!
> 
> For some reason I get an error page when I clicked on the link you shared. But I’m glad you pulled that quote. It reminds me that when I’m training a new person at work to remember to give feedback on what they’re doing right. I don’t do that enough.


I think positive feedback is so easily forgotten. We correct, correct, correct, correct.... We do it with dogs and we do it with humans.

Sorry the link’s not working for you. Here are the details if you’d like to dig it up:


*Is It Really Too Late to Learn New Skills?*
*You missed your chance to be a prodigy, but there’s still growth left for grownups.

By Margaret Talbot*
*January 11, 2021
The New Yorker*


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been giving Peggy a break from most grooming while she’s in heat, but today I decided it was time to tackle her nails again. I had to literally wrestle her to get the front nails done, which—as always—broke my heart a bit. I hate having to ignore her comfort zone, but she really just does not like giving up control of her front paws. She alternates between resting her chin on my hands until I can no longer work and then leaning back as far as she can until I’m afraid I’ll hurt her if I don’t let go.

The back paws, on the other hand, were a _breeze_. She actually stretched out on the couch and settled down for a snooze. Kinda strange, right? Makes me think I’ve inadvertently put more time into regularly handling her back feet while we’re relaxing than her front. I will continue to work on that.

She currently offers a front paw to me no problem when asked, but immediately wants it back. Maybe it’s partly a balance thing?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve been giving Peggy a break from most grooming while she’s in heat, but today I decided it was time to tackle her nails again. I had to literally wrestle her to get the front nails done, which—as always—broke my heart a bit. I hate having to ignore her comfort zone, but she really just does not like giving up control of her front paws. She alternates between resting her chin on my hands until I can no longer work and then leaning back as far as she can until I’m afraid I’ll hurt her if I don’t let go.
> 
> The back paws, on the other hand, were a _breeze_. She actually stretched out on the couch and settled down for a snooze. Kinda strange, right? Makes me think I’ve inadvertently put more time into regularly handling her back feet while we’re relaxing than her front. I will continue to work on that.
> 
> She currently offers a front paw to me no problem when asked, but immediately wants it back. Maybe it’s partly a balance thing?


I think the front paws are always more sensitive. I've heard one of our trainers say that dogs don't really think about their back feet. The back feet just do things subconsciously so you have to work to get your dog to think about their back feet. That may have to do with their lack of caring for them. I always feel very bad pushing past comfort zones, but there is often no way around it. Eventually the comfort zone should expand as long as you don't do anything too painful to them.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you ever cleaned a horse's hooves? Mia's back legs are harder because she uses them to balance more than the front. I treat her a bit like a horse: when I pick up her leg, I offer my body for her to lean on (a shoulder or side, whatever's closest and sturdy). The nails on the back feet wear down naturally, so I'm not taking off much. Her front talons are certainly longer - I'd be embarrassed for you to see how long - but they're easier since she doesn't seem as precariously balanced when I'm dremeling.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I think the front paws are always more sensitive. I've heard one of our trainers say that dogs don't really think about their back feet. The back feet just do things subconsciously so you have to work to get your dog to think about their back feet. That may have to do with their lack of caring for them. I always feel very bad pushing past comfort zones, but there is often no way around it. Eventually the comfort zone should expand as long as you don't do anything too painful to them.


That makes so much sense!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Have you ever cleaned a horse's hooves? Mia's back legs are harder because she uses them to balance more than the front. I treat her a bit like a horse: when I pick up her leg, I offer my body for her to lean on (a shoulder or side, whatever's closest and sturdy). The nails on the back feet wear down naturally, so I'm not taking off much. Her front talons are certainly longer - I'd be embarrassed for you to see how long - but they're easier since she doesn't seem as precariously balanced when I'm dremeling.


Yes! One of my favourite horse chores, actually.  I think of picking hooves whenever I put Peggy into a diaper or wipe her feet. I am very careful to tuck her back paws up and under to help her balance. Letting her lay on the couch while I clip her nails makes this a non-issue, thankfully.

Another thing that helped a lot today was putting fresh batteries in my headlamp. I could see that one of her nails was actually splintering a bit. The piece breaking off was very sharp but as fine as a piece of hair. I felt like a surgeon!

And Peggy can relate to Mia’s talons. She has a few _very_ prominent nails on each of her front feet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yesterday our beloved groomer said she might be able to do Peggy again soon! My _dream_ would be a few professional grooms per year and continuing to learn how to do it myself in between. Fingers crossed.

And today my husband texted me while on a walk downtown with Peggy:









Woo hoo!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Peggy's coat color is so striking, I think she would be attractive no matter what!

I am always surprised by the comments of 'non-poodle' people. Even on days when I know Betty is looking particularly scruffy (in my eyes), a person on the street might comment about how nice she looks.

Since we love poodles, and know what they are "supposed" to look like, we can see all those flaws that might be there- clumpy looking leg and ear hair that never got brushed after being wet, fuzzy unkempt face, uneven topknot, etc. But the general public just perceives a pretty poodle!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Axeldog said:


> Peggy's coat color is so striking, I think she would be attractive no matter what!
> 
> I am always surprised by the comments of 'non-poodle' people. Even on days when I know Betty is looking particularly scruffy (in my eyes), a person on the street might comment about how nice she looks.
> 
> Since we love poodles, and know what they are "supposed" to look like, we can see all those flaws that might be there- clumpy looking leg and ear hair that never got brushed after being wet, fuzzy unkempt face, uneven topknot, etc. But the general public just perceives a pretty poodle!


100%! A lot of the non-poodle people I know actually prefer Peggy’s scruffy look. I’m just so hooked on that deliciously smooth face and fluffy post-professional-groom coat. But I don’t expect to ever achieve that at home with my limited tools and mobility, and I’m getting more comfortable with the process now that I’ve relaxed my expectations.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> 100%! A lot of the non-poodle people I know actually prefer Peggy’s scruffy look. I’m just so hooked on that deliciously smooth face and fluffy post-professional-groom coat. But I don’t expect to ever achieve that at home with my limited tools and mobility, and I’m getting more comfortable with the process now that I’ve relaxed my expectations.


I know! There is nothing like picking up you poodle from the groomer with their silky face and freshly fluffed, clipped, scissored coat, perfectly shaved feet, etc. It's like getting a present!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When I gave Peggy her first non-pro groom—a hilariously awful covid cut spread out over a few days, back in the spring—I used the dining room table, draped with a towel. Getting her up there was a pain and she always looked so miserable. Since then I’ve stuck with the ottoman.

Well today we’re finally taking down the Christmas tree, so my husband spread out a quilt for me to lay the ornaments on. Peggy watched with interest as the blanket settled on the table, then _shot up in the air from a sit_, landing light as a feather, as if it were the most normal thing in the world.



















I’m not sure we’ve ever laughed so hard.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My husband captured this photo of her looking as relaxed as if she were laying in her own bed:










We so rarely use the table for dining, especially since the start of covid. No wonder she’s confused about what it’s for.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Ive only ever used my dining table once a year when I have my family for holiday dinner. Nowadays it’s just the place where Lacey’s crate is tucked under. At your house, it’s Peggy’s new favorite high spot! Too funny. She’s such an amusing girl. 
p.s. I have my fingers crossed you get your groomer back so you can more leisurely work on grooming Peggy yourself.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Ive only ever used my dining table once a year when I have my family for holiday dinner. Nowadays it’s just the place where Lacey’s crate is tucked under. At your house, it’s Peggy’s new favorite high spot! Too funny. She’s such an amusing girl.
> p.s. I have my fingers crossed you get your groomer back so you can more leisurely work on grooming Peggy yourself.


I secretly wanted her to do it again today, because it was just so funny, but when I (admittedly rather noncommittally) gestured at the table, she looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Beware what you wish for! A tablecloth looks very like a blanket to a poodle, and you could see Peggy crash landing in the middle of a big dinner. I can imagine the scene - crockery and cutlery flying in all directions, and Peggy with one foot in the potatoes and one in the sauce, perfectly positioned to grab the turkey!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Beware what you wish for! A tablecloth looks very like a blanket to a poodle, and you could see Peggy crash landing in the middle of a big dinner. I can imagine the scene - crockery and cutlery flying in all directions, and Peggy with one foot in the potatoes and one in the sauce, perfectly positioned to grab the turkey!


Ha! I’ve absolutely visualized this. I suspect she’s too smart, but if not.....I’ll be sure to get photos for you all. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve decided to follow Peggy’s lead and put the dining room table back in use for grooming. It really does make a world of difference having her well up off the ground. Meek as a lamb. 

_Here comes the slicker...._









_Poof!_









I do still need something smaller so she can’t slowly inch away. Or maybe I’ll use a yoga mat and take away the quilt. That way she would only have a narrow area of grippy surface to comfortably stand on.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Another idea is to fold the quilt up a bit smaller. Depending on how the edge of your table is, you can probably find a grooming arm that would work with it. It’s nice having another “hand” to help out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> Another idea is to fold the quilt up a bit smaller. Depending on how the edge of your table is, you can probably find a grooming arm that would work with it. It’s nice having another “hand” to help out.


The quilt slides around a little. Maybe I could try putting a piece of non-skid rug pad beneath it? And good idea about seeing if I can attach an arm! The table is too tall for me to comfortably do everything up there, but I could still get a lot done.

I did find a way to use my own arm as a sort of loop around her hind end, to keep her standing while I worked on her back legs. Just about everything is easier up there, as I don’t have to worry about her casually hopping off when she decides she’s done.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve decided to follow Peggy’s lead and put the dining room table back in use for grooming. It really does make a world of difference having her well up off the ground. Meek as a lamb.
> 
> _Here comes the slicker...._
> View attachment 473456
> ...


Love her expressions! She is so funny!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Rug underlay or non slip drawer liners work, and a mat on top would protect your table from her claws. Plus it would shake and/or go through the washing machine, always a consideration!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wherever did you find that centerpiece? It's so original


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> View attachment 473462
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever did you find that centerpiece? It's so original


I’m thinking I should just add a red bow for next Christmas dinner!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Rug underlay or non slip drawer liners work, and a mat on top would protect your table from her claws. Plus it would shake and/or go through the washing machine, always a consideration!


Yes, very true. I can see hair clinging tightly to a spongey yoga mat, so there may need to be some trial and error.

You will probably not be too surprised to hear that things got rather quiet tonight while I was watching TV. Rather _too_ quiet. So I turned around and there was a poodle lounging on the table.

Once I decide on the best grooming surface, I will make *very* clear to her that she jumps on that surface and that surface only. Oh poodles....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The first time I met them, and thru most of their lives, my girls considered any coffee table as an ideal place for a short stroll 
Never has a camera handy when they did


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> The first time I met them, and thru most of their lives, my girls considered any coffee table as an ideal place for a short stroll
> Never has a camera handy when they did


I suppose it’s all relative, right? Our dining room table is coffee table height to Peggy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Wish I could see a photo of your dear old girls doing that. But they look very cute in my mind.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s morning eye goops were getting harder to clean, so today’s grooming task was the dreaded face shave.

I did feel much more confident thanks to the video that @Raindrops made. And with my husband nearby, occasionally feeding Peggy some low-value treats, I was able to get closer to her eyes than I ever have:



















With my husband’s help, I also was able to shave _almost_ right down to the top of her nose for the first time. This is a good thing, as I was using the closer 10 blade rather than my usual 9, and she’d look very silly with a little ruffle up there. One trick I discovered is that I can stand behind her head while she faces my husband, and then clip away from myself as she leans back against me. There were moments when she was essentially clipping herself, leaning back while I held the Bravura still.

Trimming her mustache is my next goal. I tried putting the blade against it, without turning it on, but even that freaked her out. She was doing so much better with everything else, I didn’t want to push it.

We worked on the ottoman today, even though I’ve recently discovered she’s quite comfortable on the dining room table. My reason for this is that—while we’re still getting comfortable with this whole process—I don’t want to worry about her launching herself off and hurting herself. I don’t _think_ she would, but you never know. And even though she did hop off the ottoman a few times today, she blew my mind by hopping straight back up!

Good Peggy. 

She’s sleeping so deeply now. Wild how even a short grooming session can wipe her out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

P.S. I cleaned up the base of her tail for the second time and had a few “Oops!” moments. Will brush it out when she wakes up to see if it’s salvageable. Might have to go back to the corndog look for a while.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Peggy’s morning eye goops were getting harder to clean, so today’s grooming task was the dreaded face shave.
> 
> I did feel much more confident thanks to the video that @Raindrops made. And with my husband nearby, occasionally feeding Peggy some low-value treats, I was able to get closer to her eyes than I ever have:
> 
> ...


She looks great! Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Breakthrough day!

I decided to do a session on the dining room table, dividing it up into three parts, with some stress-busting play between each. I cleaned up her face some more, clipped her bum and lady bits for the first time, shaped her tail, and made my first real attempt at shaving her feet. Using the dining room table rather than the ottoman allowed me to really get in there and see what I was doing, and she hopped up lightly on command, even with the clippers in plain sight.

I’ll admit I still don’t understand how to get a clean shave on her feet. I’ve watched so many videos that make it look effortless, especially scooping the hair out from the pads. This was my first real attempt; I should have expected it to be hard. But YouTube videos are dangerous like that. They can discourage you if you’re not careful.

Handling her front feet continues to be a wrestling match, but I played around with some different techniques and am slowly figuring out what works. For example, she tolerates me standing behind her shoulder waaaay more than when I work up front. And when she did her patented “I’m gonna cross my legs like a fancy lady so you have to stop what you’re doing” move, I applied a little pressure to the top leg, pinning down the bottom leg so I could continue working on that paw.

Luckily, she made up for these shenanigans by going into a semi-snooze state while I worked on her back feet, which allowed me to take my time studying the angles. All four feet look like they went through a wood chipper, but I’m actually looking forward to trying again.

Her rear end was a breeze. She just gazed off into space and held her tail aloft for me. Aside from the occasional twitch, she didn’t seem to care that I was back there at all. I took advantage of her zen state to spend some time shaping her tail. Since I don’t have curved shears yet, and know from personal haircutting experience that my efforts with scissors are always clumsily blunt, I used the clippers. By floating them in gentle curves around her tail, I was able to tighten up her pompon a bit. (Is that the correct word?) They also worked great at the tip, to lop off some straggly overgrown hair

Oh, and the breakthrough part? The breakthrough was that I actually enjoyed myself.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Breakthrough day!
> 
> I decided to do a session on the dining room table, dividing it up into three parts, with some stress-busting play between each. I cleaned up her face some more, clipped her bum and lady bits for the first time, shaped her tail, and made my first real attempt at shaving her feet. Using the dining room table rather than the ottoman allowed me to really get in there and see what I was doing, and she hopped up lightly on command, even with the clippers in plain sight.
> 
> ...


That's so great! Yes pompon is correct 👏

The feet are super hard! I know they make it look easy but they definitely aren't. If you want to get two things correct though, just make sure you clear her pads of hair so she has good traction. And feel between her toes to make sure there are no mats that could be causing pain. Everything else is just icing on the cake.

I tried to make a video of Misha's feet but I confess he was just being so difficult I decided to try another time. Sometimes they regress for unknown reasons.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I had a moment recently.... I did a messy job on Annie last time I groomed. I had meant to come back and do a cleanup the next day to get the places I missed and finish shaping with shears, get some straggly clumps of hairs, etc.... but.... a few weeks later.... Hadn't happened.

I ended up in the dog park with a woman who immediately complimented me on Annie's grooming (Miami), then asked where I got it done. I admitted I did it. Anyways, turns out that the woman is a local groomer, and I got the impression that she thought she couldn't groom a poodle that nicely and was worried about the competition and wanted to talk shop! Now, I am not saying she is a great groomer, she said she had only been grooming for a year and just had some training at a local shop, but it was one of those moments when I realized that maybe my expectations for Annie's grooming, which are shaped by watching master groomers on Youtube, are perhaps unreasonably high! Also, although I am perhaps a tad biased, I think Annie is pretty enough that she hides a lot of my grooming flaws. 

For feet - I recently saw a video where the woman rolled the skin from between the toes over onto the tops of the toes so you could reach it more. It really helped and I had way less extra hairs this time.

For tail - I shape by brushing all the fur to the end of the tip, holding it close, then snipping the end flat about half an inch past the tip with straights. Then brush towards the base, grab with a hand, and do the same thing with straights going around the base of the tail. Then, if I am feeling particularly ambitious, use the curves. Easy peasy fast.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> That's so great! Yes pompon is correct 👏
> 
> The feet are super hard! I know they make it look easy but they definitely aren't. If you want to get two things correct though, just make sure you clear her pads of hair so she has good traction. And feel between her toes to make sure there are no mats that could be causing pain. Everything else is just icing on the cake.
> 
> I tried to make a video of Misha's feet but I confess he was just being so difficult I decided to try another time. Sometimes they regress for unknown reasons.


I think that is what I should focus on, just clearing out her pads and between her toes. Her little poodle knuckles* are looking a bit pink. I feel bad.

*Guessing this is _not_ the correct term.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I had a moment recently.... I did a messy job on Annie last time I groomed. I had meant to come back and do a cleanup the next day to get the places I missed and finish shaping with shears, get some straggly clumps of hairs, etc.... but.... a few weeks later.... Hadn't happened.
> 
> I ended up in the dog park with a woman who immediately complimented me on Annie's grooming (Miami), then asked where I got it done. I admitted I did it. Anyways, turns out that the woman is a local groomer, and I got the impression that she thought she couldn't groom a poodle that nicely and was worried about the competition and wanted to talk shop! Now, I am not saying she is a great groomer, she said she had only been grooming for a year and just had some training at a local shop, but it was one of those moments when I realized that maybe my expectations for Annie's grooming, which are shaped by watching master groomers on Youtube, are perhaps unreasonably high! Also, although I am perhaps a tad biased, I think Annie is pretty enough that she hides a lot of my grooming flaws.
> 
> ...


Poodle Forum also sets the bar super high. We have some amazing groomers here, yourself included!

That’s a good description of how to cut the tail. I couldn’t figure out how to explain it, but that’s the technique I used (except with the Bravura instead of scissors). It’s maybe the only thing I’ve ever been able to semi-emulate from a YouTube grooming video. Woo hoo!

And finishing the shape was pretty easy from there. But I’m still tempted to cut the pompon off and start fresh. When I shaved the base of her tail yesterday, I went a little too far. It’s so easy to do that when you’re trying to even things out.

I’m going to try that toe technique soon. I’ll give Peggy a week to recover first. I need the poodle equivalent of a hairdresser’s mannequin head!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy was looking a little chunky with her clean(ish) face and woolly body, so again I invited her to hop up on the dining room table and made my first attempt at clipping her body with the Wahl Bravura Lithium.

It worked!!

I was expecting I’d need to pull out my heavy-duty corded Andis, so this was exciting. I used the #4 metal comb attachment (1/4”) in the direction of her hair growth with no problem while she lounged. I could see her struggling to keep her footing when I asked her to stand, but the clippers died before this became a real issue. Amazingly, I was still on my very first charge! Love this thing.

I still need to do her front legs (ugh) and clean up the rest, but she’s looking much more trim. I think I’ll purchase this for next time: Top Performance Table Mats

At some point I’m going to tally up everything I’ve spent so far on grooming supplies. It can seem like a lot until you compare it to the price of regular professional grooming. Even though my hope is that we’ll eventually get Peggy back to her favourite groomer, it’s still a good investment for when the unexpected happens (hello, covid!) and to extend the maintenance period between appointments.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

You can also save those clippings to make (or have made) a felting of Peggy. There used to be a member here who made them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> You can also save those clippings to make (or have made) a felting of Peggy. There used to be a member here who made them.


I love needle felting! Great idea. Maybe I’ll make a Peggy Christmas ornament.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> You can also save those clippings to make (or have made) a felting of Peggy. There used to be a member here who made them.


(I once saw a photo of a dog wearing a needle-felted coat, which was made of his own hair!)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> (I once saw a photo of a dog wearing a needle-felted coat, which was made of his own hair!)


Whoa, that's meta! I like the idea of an ornaments. They make lovely gifts, too, for all of Peggy's admirers.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just cut Peggy’s nails while relaxing on the couch. I was playing with her paws while we half watched West Side Story, so I figured why not?

And it was NO BIG DEAL.

She did abruptly decide she was done after the third paw, but I just pretended we were doing some simple training—sit, treat, sit, treat, sit, treat, sit, treat—all the way around the couch, until we were standing in front of it again. Then I asked her to hop back up and had the last set of nails done in a blink.

** happy dance **


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When Peggy was in heat, I cut way too much off the base of her tail. She now has the world’s saddest, flimsiest pompon. When she wags her tail, it looks like a cat toy!



















Looks even worse when it’s not fluffed up:










Is my best option to shave it off and start again?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

best option would be to do whatever you want. It will eventually grow back (and faster if you don't start again from scratch), but if you can't stand the look, then shave it off.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I think she would look fabulous with a short tail to go with the short rest of her. Sporty and fabulous!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> I think she would look fabulous with a short tail to go with the short rest of her. Sporty and fabulous!


Lol. I think she just read your post somehow, because she’s suddenly sitting like this:










I’ll let the base grow out a little more and then try sporty & fabulous.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today I got out the clippers and Peggy hopped off the bed, where she was snoozing in the sun with my husband, to come investigate. I put a towel down on the dining room table, and after just a moment’s hesitation, she hopped right up and laid down. Loving this new system.

With a pocket full of her “treat kibble,” I tackled her topknot, which had been getting in her eyes. Since I still don’t have shears, I used my Bravura on the shortest setting, using my fingers as a guard while I shaped it. The results are far from perfect, but with Peggy so much calmer now, I was able to step back and study my work a bit:










Next session = a deep scrub! She’s getting a little grimy. And then I want to take her body down further, lose the botched pompon, and shape her paws. I’ve decided to let the hair grow out on top and just focus on cleaning up her pads.

Good girl, Peggy.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yay! I love reading your grooming updates and the pics. You did a good job with her topknot using the bravura. It’s so awesome that Peggy is becoming more comfortable and willingly jumps on the table!

I thinks it’s fun to zip off the body hair with the clippers, it’s like instant gratification! 

Shaving feet is my least favorite aspect of grooming, the only part of hair cutting I really dislike. I only do it as often as when her paw pads need to be cleared. Gettting the tops and around the nails takes a lot of focus and physical strain.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The Bravura is so versatile! And so much easier on my body than my heavy corded clippers. What a fantastic investment.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I recently bought a bravura with money I got for Christmas. I consider it a gift so I feel justified with my purchase! It’s dizzying to add up all I’ve spent on grooming supplies, but I’ve already well surpassed what I would’ve paid to those hard working groomers. But you’re right, it is an investment. 

I LOVE it for face and feet since it doesn’t get hot. It’s light and convenient so I am better about shaving her face regularly.

The only con that I read about is the fragility and quick dulling of the 5 in 1 blade. and they’re expensive to replace.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I recently bought a bravura with money I got for Christmas. I consider it a gift so I feel justified with my purchase! It’s dizzying to add up all I’ve spent on grooming supplies, but I’ve already well surpassed what I would’ve paid to those hard working groomers. But you’re right, it is an investment.
> 
> I LOVE it for face and feet since it doesn’t get hot. It’s light and convenient so I am better about shaving her face regularly.
> 
> The only con that I read about is the fragility and quick dulling of the 5 in 1 blade. and they’re expensive to replace.


Ahhhh. That’s good to know about the blade. I’ll just keep focusing on the fact that it cost me less than two grooming appointments.  All this gear does add up so fast, but it pays for itself almost as quickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Not gonna lie. Today was rough. I felt some tightly matted hair on Peggy’s elbow, so decided to tackle her legs. I figured it would be a quick and easy session, and that I could clean up some of my previous work. But I quickly discovered she had mats hidden _all_ _over_. Even on her tail.

I brush Peggy regularly. I thought I was getting pretty good at it. I realize now that I’m still just brushing her superficially, which is probably actually tightening the mats at her roots.

I started off using the shortest metal guard on my Bravura, but when I realized the whole coat had to come off, I removed the guard and switched over to the blade’s 9 setting. Or at least I _thought_ I was on the 9 setting. As I worked my way over her elbow and *skin* suddenly appeared, I realized I was actually on the shortest. Urrrrggghhh.

What started out as a pleasant experience for us both ended up being a marathon. Peggy went from lounging on the table, paws crossed, munching kibble, to hunching over, tail tucked tight, head hanging low. I gave her three breaks, but my shoulder and neck were screaming, and neither of us was happy.

The best part was probably “the car wash game” at the end, which is actually just me wiping her down with a towel to catch any loose hair. She thinks it’s the greatest.










Now she looks an awful lot like the Velveteen Rabbit when his fur’s all rubbed off. I’m sorry, Peggy—not so much for the awful haircut, but for all those mats that were probably driving you bonkers. I hope you’re feeling better now. Thanks for being the most patient girl you could be.



















Yes, you look like a raw chicken breast in spots, but it’ll grow back and I’ll keep growing, too.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m sorry it’s not what you wanted but she is so CUTE!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> I’m sorry it’s not what you wanted but she is so CUTE!


Thanks, @Starla. She’s definitely still cute. 

And what a good girl:






At least we’ve come a long way with her home-grooming comfort level.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

She is SO cute. I'm sure by Tomorrow even she'll look even better.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

She looks great! Trim and sporty with some floof still left. And easy to maintain. I know it's not what you wanted but I bet you'll enjoy the simplicity of it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think she looks great in a retriever clip, and the bare spots will soon grow. It will be so much easier to brush and comb her, and get into the habit of combing right down to the skin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My spidey sense was tingling as I went into tonight’s nail clipping session, and maybe my anxiety was a self-fulfilling prophecy, because Peggy was stressed the whole time.

She actually yelped as I applied pressure on one of her nails. She’s never done that before. And then she pressed into me, frozen with terror.

I feel so bad and don’t even understand what happened. It was a white nail. I don’t _think_ I was anywhere near the quick. How did I hurt her? There was a faint line in the nail, but no actual cut. Was I maybe going too slowly?

I went back and snipped the very tip, just to end on a good note, but my confidence is shaken. Peggy’s, too.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Breathe. That's a scary feeling. It's possible you bruised the quick. You were wise to just clip the tip of the nail off, and quit. That way she doesn't learn that all she has to do is yell and you'll stop. But, still. So stressful! I understand where you are coming from. I finally got brave enough to get a nail clipper, but I prefer my Andis grinder. Cord/Cordless Nail Grinder It's almost, but not quite, silent. I just discovered I can take the top off and it works better without the guard. Turbo makes the whole procedure go faster. Noelle is never going to like having her nails done. I am never going to like doing her nails. But, this tool makes it more tolerable for both of us. Hugs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Breathe. That's a scary feeling. It's possible you bruised the quick. You were wise to just clip the tip of the nail off, and quit. That way she doesn't learn that all she has to do is yell and you'll stop. But, still. So stressful! I understand where you are coming from. I finally got brave enough to get a nail clipper, but I prefer my Andis grinder. Cord/Cordless Nail Grinder It's almost, but not quite, silent. I just discovered I can take the top off and it works better without the guard. Turbo makes the whole procedure go faster. Noelle is never going to like having her nails done. I am never going to like doing her nails. But, this tool makes it more tolerable for both of us. Hugs.


Thanks for your kind wisdom, @Click-N-Treat. I’ve looked at grinders a few times, but always felt a little intimidated. I’ll check out the Andis.

After tonight’s scare, I cobbled together a quick scratch board with some cardboard and sandpaper, then grabbed the clicker and a handful of treats. Within seconds, she’d figured it out, so tomorrow we’ll build a proper one. It won’t replace a nail clipper or grinder, but I’m hoping regular use will encourage the quicks to recede. Will be “interesting” teaching her to do her back nails, but they’re less pressing as she doesn’t really mind having them handled.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I am always amazed at how skinny our poodles look striped down. You are doing a great job. Let us know how your nail scratching board works out. Think I might want to build one for Asta as of course he hates having his nails done - I hate doing them too. I will catch him at times chewing on his nails so it is time for a different approach.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> I am always amazed at how skinny our poodles look striped down. You are doing a great job. Let us know how your nail scratching board works out. Think I might want to build one for Asta as of course he hates having his nails done - I hate doing them too. I will catch him at times chewing on his nails so it is time for a different approach.


Isn’t it amazing? Peggy’s legs look like twigs! I was actually nervous watching her play last week. She looks so much more fragile than her dog buddies.

The scratch board is going great. I’ve incorporated it into our post-dinner training session and so far she loves it. Last night she even alternated between paws, which was a relief as she’d been more consistently offering up the right.

I started a thread: Scratch Board for Poodle Nails


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today I used scissors on Peggy for the first time. They’re just basic scissors I bought for trimming my own hair, but they worked well for snipping off all the little “feathers” I left behind during our marathon shavedown. They were especially helpful for cleaning up around her feet.

Years ago, I gave Gracie a nasty gash on her elbow with scissors, so I cut very slowly and conservatively.

Peggy was worried at first, but I did some basics on the table (touch, paw, sit, that sort of thing) and she started taking treats again. After I gave her a break for a big drink of water, she was a little reluctant to hop back up. I shamelessly bribed her with her new favourite—freeze-dried rabbit—and suddenly she remembered she _loves_ it up there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today we had a wrestling match. Errr...I mean face grooming session.

She looks like she has a mask because I cannot—truly cannot—shave her muzzle beyond the halfway mark. Anywhere near her nose and she bucks like a bronco. So I focused on getting maybe a millimeter or two beyond her comfort zone, praised mightily, stuffed some cheese in her mouth, and moved on to scissoring her paws (which, thank the poodle gods, she tolerates fine).










Maybe I just need to embrace our present limitations and let her grow a full donut.










_“Mmmm. Did somebody say donut??”_


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

What happens if you try with the Clippers turned off? With Annie I found that helped. Turn them off, do two swipes, then turn them on and do the same two swipes. Well, that plus a good grip on the chin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> What happens if you try with the Clippers turned off? With Annie I found that helped. Turn them off, do two swipes, then turn them on and do the same two swipes. Well, that plus a good grip on the chin.


I tried doing that, but at this point, she doesn’t even want it there when it’s off. I guess I need to put in some more work there.

I also need to work on my grip. Right now she knows she can get out of my hand with a particularly vigorous head toss. I go right back to holding her muzzle, but I’m missing that valuable split-second opportunity to teach her that struggling gets her nowhere.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Tricky Peggy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Tricky Peggy!


Luckily she’s still cute with a moustache.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Peggy would look cute with any cut, she’s a natural beauty ! 

How is she with a professional groomer ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Peggy would look cute with any cut, she’s a natural beauty !
> 
> How is she with a professional groomer ?


She’s great with professional groomers and has been since she was a puppy. That’s partly why I’m so nervous doing her myself—I don’t want to ruin that.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s great with professional groomers and has been since she was a puppy. That’s partly why I’m so nervous doing her myself—I don’t want to ruin that.


I don’t think you can ruin it. She knows the difference between you and a groomer. I also think she is sensing your nervousness and taking advantage of it. She’s a smart cookie...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I don’t think you can ruin it. She knows the difference between you and a groomer. I also think she is sensing your nervousness and taking advantage of it. She’s a smart cookie...


For sure. She responds so well to a confident, gentle touch. When I’m grooming I’m nervous and _try_ to be firm, but end up alternating between too firm and too wishy-washy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For sure. She responds so well to a confident, gentle touch. When I’m grooming I’m nervous and _try_ to be firm, but end up alternating between too firm and too wishy-washy.


Hence, the post title! [emoji1787]


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Today we had a wrestling match. Errr...I mean face grooming session.
> 
> She looks like she has a mask because I cannot—truly cannot—shave her muzzle beyond the halfway mark. Anywhere near her nose and she bucks like a bronco. So I focused on getting maybe a millimeter or two beyond her comfort zone, praised mightily, stuffed some cheese in her mouth, and moved on to scissoring her paws (which, thank the poodle gods, she tolerates fine).
> 
> ...


Love the tongue! I had this experience the other day with a new pair of clippers. I thought they are not much louder or vibrate-y than the normal ones, so surely he will feel they are the same. But no! He would NOT let them touch his face. They could be tolerated elsewhere but not the face. We will have to work up from square one again.

Can you have your husband let her lick peanut butter every time you turn the trimmer on or something? I find having a treater really helps to distract from clippers. Another method is to distract with sensation. Having somebody create a different sensation on another body part like tickling her back foot or touching it with an ice cube or something. It can distract them from what you are working on.

Sometimes I have luck with being excessively bubbly praising Misha while trimming a sensitive area. He looks like he feels he must be good as I'm telling him he is so good.

Brings me back to when Misha was little. He was so terrible with the face shaving.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Love the tongue! I had this experience the other day with a new pair of clippers. I thought they are not much louder or vibrate-y than the normal ones, so surely he will feel they are the same. But no! He would NOT let them touch his face. They could be tolerated elsewhere but not the face. We will have to work up from square one again.
> 
> Can you have your husband let her lick peanut butter every time you turn the trimmer on or something? I find having a treater really helps to distract from clippers. Another method is to distract with sensation. Having somebody create a different sensation on another body part like tickling her back foot or touching it with an ice cube or something. It can distract them from what you are working on.
> 
> ...


This is all really good advice. Thank you.

Do you know if the BravMini vibrates significantly less than the Bravura? I’m wondering if it might be the worth the investment just for those super delicate areas. I know switching from the corded Andis to the Bravura was well worth the purchase price.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is all really good advice. Thank you.
> 
> Do you know if the BravMini vibrates significantly less than the Bravura? I’m wondering if it might be the worth the investment just for those super delicate areas. I know switching from the corded Andis to the Bravura was well worth the purchase price.


Yes it is much much less vibration. Makes a big difference. Just don't cut the face in reverse with it unless you want it shaved to the skin. I use it in a forward clip and it's okay though. I use it for the muzzle since Misha is so sensitive.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Yes it is much much less vibration. Makes a big difference. Just don't cut the face in reverse with it unless you want it shaved to the skin. I use it in a forward clip and it's okay though. I use it for the muzzle since Misha is so sensitive.


I’m soooo tempted. Just worried it’ll be too close a shave for her pads, and it seems crazy to have a tool _just_ for the face. Then again, it’s cheaper than a single grooming appointment.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I have the bravmini. I found it useful to have along with the andis pulse li5, which is very similar to the bravura. I’ve never regretted that purchase!


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

OK, gathered my courage and my almost-ten-week-old spoo last weekend and tried to do FFT. Here's the before and after on the face. There's one little spot just under her right eye I couldn't get. And she thrashed around enough that I contented myself with the eyes and not the muzzle for now. Here's hoping she and I get better at this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Pearl Grey said:


> OK, gathered my courage and my almost-ten-week-old spoo last weekend and tried to do FFT. Here's the before and after on the face. There's one little spot just under her right eye I couldn't get. And she thrashed around enough that I contented myself with the eyes and not the muzzle for now. Here's hoping she and I get better at this.
> View attachment 474992


She looks adorable! Well done! Getting the eyes cleared is always my #1 priority. It’s also important to keep hair out of the mouth for dental health, which we’re still working on. Honestly, the rest of the face is just icing on the cake as far as I’m concerned. You have to ruthlessly prioritize when you’re first learning.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today I took another stab at her face (not literally!) with the 10 setting. With my husband delivering treats after every swipe I actually managed to get one whole lip done for the first time. And she let me swipe her moustache with the blade multiple times with the clippers turned off. Small victories. 

I then used the #2 guard (3/8th) on her body. This is absurdly short, I know, but working in the direction of her hair growth at least prevents bald patches. And I like how trim and sporty she looks. I got about half done before my body screamed, “No more!!”

Peggy was covered in tiny itchy hairs at this point, so I had the genius idea to rinse her off in her kiddie pool, which has been in the garage since fall. I filled it up and promptly traumatized her by dumping water over her back while she was splashing about. _Trick bath!! No fair!! _It took a few minutes to convince the suspicious poodle that I wouldn’t do that again. We then played “car wash” with the towel and all was forgiven.

Biggest takeaway from today: Even short hair can mat. She was again getting sneaky little clumps, primarily on her elbows. I think these #2 clips will be my standard going forward. Her top knot looks a little silly and disproportionate now, so I’ll take it down a bit in our next session. I’m also going to have my husband distribute treats while I work on her front legs, which continue to be a pain in the you-know-what.

Her back legs and the rest of her body are relatively simple, but it’s hard to stop her from laying down while I work. I think a part of that is the hard slippery table she’s standing on, and the way the towel slides around beneath her feet. Hoping a proper mat will help.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Today I took another stab at her face (not literally!) with the 10 setting. With my husband delivering treats after every swipe I actually managed to get one whole lip done for the first time. And she let me swipe her moustache with the blade multiple times with the clippers turned off. Small victories.
> 
> I then used the #2 guard (3/8th) on her body. This is absurdly short, I know, but working in the direction of her hair growth at least prevents bald patches. And I like how trim and sporty she looks. I got about half done before my body screamed, “No more!!”
> 
> ...


A proper mat will help, and have you ever heard of a dog up stand?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> A proper mat will help, and have you ever heard of a dog up stand?


I hadn’t until today! The photos are so funny. I feel like Peggy would be rather offended if I tried it on her.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I hadn’t until today! The photos are so funny. I feel like Peggy would be rather offended if I tried it on her.


It is silly, but super useful! Lol


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

When I learned grooming, we didn’t have fancy things. Just the bare necessities and clever-18-year-old-me decided to stuff boxes/ bottles under the dogs who liked to sit. DIY dog up stand 

Also, I have always found it harder to do my own dogs. Something just makes me more nervous about hurting them and they know me well enough to pick up on it. The good thing is you can always stop and continue at a later time. A luxury you won’t ever have with a client’s dog.


----------



## Pearl Grey (Nov 20, 2019)

So proud of Maisie today! She actually lay down on the grooming table so I could brush with one hand and blow dry with the other! Is there nothing freeze-dried liver can't accomplish?  
And I think I managed to trim away the hair under her eyes enough so that we don't wind up with big lachrymal mats under them. This has been a challenge for us. It's hard for me to keep a black, wiggly puppy where I can both see well enough to trim her and simultaneously keep her from backing off the table. 
I asked around to some of my poodle-owning friends and got a referral to_ the salon _in our little town. Sadly the owner says she's no longer accepting big poodles and doodles as new clients, but she's going to do Maisie for me a couple of times while she's little (14 weeks today). 
And then, once Maisie's trained - she'll have me come with her after hours and give me a grooming lesson on how to do her myself! I'm so excited to have a real live teacher to help me learn this!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I groomed my poodle for 13 years but never trimmed his black nails. I let my Vet do it. I was afraid. Good for you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today we sat on the deck for about 45 minutes while I snipped here and there with the scissors I use for my own hair. I’m not sure _why_ Peggy is so tolerant of this. She stands relaxed but still, just looking around and munching the occasional handful of kibble while I work. It actually reminds me an awful lot of trimming a bonsai! Very meditative.

In less fun news, even though they’re as short as I can get them, her back nails still look a little long, especially with freshly trimmed feet. I’m going to have to be more diligent about encouraging the quicks to recede.

Peggy still hates having her front nails done, but thanks to the scratch board, I only have to do two on each paw. And she’s pressed as close to me as she can possibly get right now while she naps, so I guess all is forgiven.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Just as I was starting to kinda like her fluffy face, my new BravMini allowed me to _finally_ shave off Peggy’s moustache. As with all my grooms, she looks fairly weed whacked, and there’s still loads of room for improvement, but this was still significant progress for us. Amazingly, after using the mini on her ‘stache and lips, she was much more tolerant of the slightly more heavy-duty Bravura. I used the longest setting (9) to finish her face.

Before:










After:



















Today’s second greatest accomplishment was figuring out a few new techniques for holding her head still. These are the things that look effortless in YouTube videos, but don’t necessarily come naturally. I’ve noticed Peggy does best when she can really lean into me.

Her spay is scheduled for May 27th, the day after her second birthday. I will bathe her before then, and also clean up her sanitary area.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Just as I was starting to kinda like her fluffy face, my new BravMini allowed me to _finally_ shave off Peggy’s moustache. As with all my grooms, she looks fairly weed whacked, and there’s still loads of room for improvement, but this was still significant progress for us. Amazingly, after using the mini on her ‘stache and lips, she was much more tolerant of the slightly more heavy-duty Bravura. I used the longest setting (9) to finish her face.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


She looks great! Funny she and Misha have very similar clips right now.

You are right that a lot of success comes from confident holds. With the paws as well. Sometimes I think it just takes time to get them to trust you to hold them a particular way and then they'll relax. That's why groomers seem to have such success even when the owner can't manage it. They can confidently manipulate the dog's body and the dog _knows _they know what they're doing so they relax better. It takes time to learn that confidence and to convince your dog that you know what you're doing.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> She looks great! Funny she and Misha have very similar clips right now.
> 
> You are right that a lot of success comes from confident holds. With the paws as well. Sometimes I think it just takes time to get them to trust you to hold them a particular way and then they'll relax. That's why groomers seem to have such success even when the owner can't manage it. They can confidently manipulate the dog's body and the dog _knows _they know what they're doing so they relax better. It takes time to learn that confidence and to convince your dog that you know what you're doing.


100%. Tapping into some of my experience with horses has really helped, too, as I have no problem picking a horse’s hoof, but I’d been ignoring Peggy’s need to stay balanced the way I’d keep a horse balanced during that process. Bracing her against me, approaching from different angles, tucking her paw under instead of pulling it out, etc. All of that helps her stability on the table and confidence in me.

I also recently discovered the power of Tylee’s chicken jerky!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ahhhh. Another breakthrough. I just did Peggy’s sanitary shave on the back deck. This is something I’ve never even attempted before unless she was elevated. But she stood perfectly still, soaking up the sun and occasionally munching some kibble. I used the Bravura 9 setting. Look at this happy dog:










Afterwards, we of course had to celebrate Peggy-style:



















She’s now soggy and sleeping sitting up in the air-conditioned living room:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I could cry. I decided to try one more deck session, this time to work on the dreaded FACE. I’m not sure how she knew what I was planning, but she took one look at the Bravura and danced and snorted away. I patiently waited for her to come back, fed her some kibble, and—wowwwwwwwwww—was actually able to touch up her face _while she lounged in the sunshine_.

I know we’re moving at a glacial pace over here, but it really and truly has been worth it. Our confidence in each other—and the grooming process—grows every day.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

🥳 Maybe she likes being worked on in the sun? 

Whiskey likes grooming when we are under a fan. But moving air and loose fur don’t mix in a household with many allergies. Haha!

So happy for your achievements!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I could cry. I decided to try one more deck session, this time to work on the dreaded FACE. I’m not sure how she knew what I was planning, but she took one look at the Bravura and danced and snorted away. I patiently waited for her to come back, fed her some kibble, and—wowwwwwwwwww—was actually able to touch up her face _while she lounged in the sunshine_.
> 
> I know we’re moving at a glacial pace over here, but it really and truly has been worth it. Our confidence in each other—and the grooming process—grows every day.


Elroy let's me groom his face when he's laying down and is half asleep. When he's wide awake and active, he's not having it!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I could cry. I decided to try one more deck session, this time to work on the dreaded FACE. I’m not sure how she knew what I was planning, but she took one look at the Bravura and danced and snorted away. I patiently waited for her to come back, fed her some kibble, and—wowwwwwwwwww—was actually able to touch up her face _while she lounged in the sunshine_.
> 
> I know we’re moving at a glacial pace over here, but it really and truly has been worth it. Our confidence in each other—and the grooming process—grows every day.


I think you are doing a marvelous job with the grooming. I need to work on Renn, Two or three weeks ago I shaved his beautiful super long top knot off. He kinda looks like a bedlingham terrier, as I also shaved away his fluffy tail. I've been lacking though as I've had too much to deal with. Husband has been having issue after issue that takes lots of time so Renn is looking a bit neglected perhaps over the weekend I can work on him more. I like to shave him down outside our patio, I find it for me more relaxing but its also been raining and storming each day and quite breezy. Even on a sunny day I've been having to take a shop vacuum out there to grab all the hair from flying away. He seems to want to eat it, its like his says hey put it back or I will, its mine. Peggy is looking quite smart.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Did a super rough face shave today and I was so impressed with Peggy. My skills sure haven’t improved at the pace she has!

I missed a bit under her eye and she let me clean it up off the table. No collar even. Unfortunately I then got a little cocky and tried to get a closer shave under her chin. She yelped.  Guess I gave her skin a little tug?

But whereas previously I would have been paralyzed by guilt, I just gave her a bit of chicken jerky, held her face firmly-but-gently to check for any injury (thankfully there was none), and lightly glided the trimmer over the spot that made her cry, just to show her it was okay. I then released her to play.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Over the past few days, I’ve been shearing Peggy down like a sheep. I really let her go while she healed from her spay and it was time to play catch-up.

My Wahl trimmers pretty much laughed at me, so I pulled out the big guns: My corded Andis with the trusty 10 blade. After nine years, it still cuts like a hot knife through butter.

Peggy hated it, but tolerated it...at least until I got to her shoulders. Then it was a bit fat NOPE.

There were treats.
There were threats.
There was wrestling.

And three days later, I’m still not done.

But her bum and back feet look cute. Her head, too. And eventually I’ll finish her front legs. Maybe.



















This is the neatest I’ve ever gotten her ears. She was practically falling asleep while I worked on them.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Over the past few days, I’ve been shearing Peggy down like a sheep. I really let her go while she healed from her spay and it was time to play catch-up.
> 
> My Wahl trimmers pretty much laughed at me, so I pulled out the big guns: My corded Andis with the trusty 10 blade. After nine years, it still cuts like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


Very nice job! Her ears look especially sharp!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very nice job! Her ears look especially sharp!


Thanks, @94Magna_Tom  They feel like silk.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You are doing such a great job with your grooming, and in a cooperative spirit. Peggy Sue looks fantastic - she even looks like a statue in those pics (though I know that's far from the case😂).


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Peggy, gorgeous as always. Think you are doing a sterling job with her. I'm impressed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Streetcar said:


> You are doing such a great job with your grooming, and in a cooperative spirit. Peggy Sue looks fantastic - she even looks like a statue in those pics (though I know that's far from the case😂).


Lol yeah _definitely_ not a statue when I’m trying to groom her front shoulders, legs, or paws. But a statue just about any other time I ask. Grateful for that, at least. 😅


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Peggy, gorgeous as always. Think you are doing a sterling job with her. I'm impressed.


I really appreciate all the encouragement.  When I’m moaning over imperfections, it helps to look back at my first panicky grooming attempts in the early days of lockdown...










Oh my goodness, those NAILS. 

I think Peggy’s expression says it all.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I remember that pic, it’s cartoon dog Peggy! You have come a long way with her in a short time.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I really appreciate all the encouragement.  When I’m moaning over imperfections, it helps to look back at my first panicky grooming attempts in the early days of lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 478412
> 
> ...


OMG! She's embarrassed here. You can see it in her eyes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> OMG! She's embarrassed here. You can see it in her eyes.


Lol. I think she was just relieved to have the mats gone. Lockdown hit groomer-dependent poodle owners hard.


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

She looks great!! (In the new pictures, that is, though the old one has its charm as well-what a sweet girl 😊). I'm impressed! Can I ask what length you are clipping her body? I started home grooming Cody (age 13 months) this winter, 1/2" on most of the body. I'd like to go shorter for summer but I'm not sure how short would be too short.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

*B**E**S**T** N**E**W**S**!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

One year and four days after Peggy’s last appointment, our beloved groomer is going to groom her again! I could cry. She just texted me to say she misses her girl and can’t wait to see her.

I’ve learned so much since she went on sick leave. I’m so grateful I was forced to step up, but I’ll be honest—I’m equally relieved I can now apply what I’ve learned to _maintaining_ Peggy rather than doing it all myself. We’ll definitely be able to stretch out the time between appointments, which will more than justify the cost of all the gear we’ve bought.

Guys, I am ecstatic. Can’t wait to see Peggy all fluffed up again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

codys_mom said:


> She looks great!! (In the new pictures, that is, though the old one has its charm as well-what a sweet girl 😊). I'm impressed! Can I ask what length you are clipping her body? I started home grooming Cody (age 13 months) this winter, 1/2" on most of the body. I'd like to go shorter for summer but I'm not sure how short would be too short.


This was quite a shavedown. I used a 10 blade in the direction of her hair. If I’d cut against the hair, you’d be looking at a naked poodle.

_“Blades come in various sizes, each numbered to indicate the length of cut it will give. Higher numbers give shorter cuts, with a #10 blade leaving about 1/6” of length. #10 blades are ideal for very short summer haircuts and for clipping inside the ears, around the backside and under the hind legs of any breed. These areas should stay short to promote good hygiene and prevent matting between grooming sessions in harder to access areas.”_





__





10 Blade - Dog Clipper Blades - Pet Clippers & Blades


PetEdge is a wholesale supplier of dog grooming tables, tubs, dryers, cages, crates, clippers, blades, shampoos, collars, leads and grooming supplies.




www.petedge.com





Once I was done, I used my Wahl Bravura (9 setting) to skim over stray hairs.

For her tail and topknot, I used scissors. And actually I used scissors on her front feet, too, as she hates having them handled and goes full bucking bronco if the clippers touch them. For some reason she’s fine with the scissors, especially if we just lounge on the deck and keep it very relaxed. Today she got to watch some construction workers across the street while I snipped away.


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow, that is short! I think I can safely use a 3/8" or 1/4" comb guide and be ok. 



PeggyTheParti said:


> This was quite a shavedown. I used a 10 blade in the direction of her hair. If I’d cut against the hair, you’d be looking at a naked poodle.
> 
> _“Blades come in various sizes, each numbered to indicate the length of cut it will give. Higher numbers give shorter cuts, with a #10 blade leaving about 1/6” of length. #10 blades are ideal for very short summer haircuts and for clipping inside the ears, around the backside and under the hind legs of any breed. These areas should stay short to promote good hygiene and prevent matting between grooming sessions in harder to access areas.”_
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

codys_mom said:


> Wow, that is short! I think I can safely use a 3/8" or 1/4" comb guide and be ok.


Yeah, she feels quite wiry today and she’s very cold!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Over the past few days, I’ve been shearing Peggy down like a sheep. I really let her go while she healed from her spay and it was time to play catch-up.
> 
> My Wahl trimmers pretty much laughed at me, so I pulled out the big guns: My corded Andis with the trusty 10 blade. After nine years, it still cuts like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


I especially love her ears!!!! Nice work!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Spottytoes said:


> I especially love her ears!!!! Nice work!


Thanks, @Spottytoes! They look so big, I swear they’ve grown. Is that possible? I’m getting bloodhound vibes from my poodle. Lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been letting Peggy’s nails grow longer than I’d like, in anticipation of her grooming appointment this Saturday. But now I’m second guessing myself.

Maybe I shouldn’t let the groomer clip her nails at all?

I feel like getting quicked at this point will set her right back to 0.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask the groomer to take off just the tiniest snip from at least some nails, to remind Peggy that it is something that happens there, then shorten them further yourself with the scratching board later on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I would ask the groomer to take off just the tiniest snip from at least some nails, to remind Peggy that it is something that happens there, then shorten them further yourself with the scratching board later on.


Good idea. Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tomorrow’s the day! I’m such a dork, but I had my husband scan a page from the Kalstone book and then reconfigure it so I could write my own notes.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m so excited for you that your awesome groomer is back! Yayyy! I also am looking forward to Peggy’s evolving look with a Miami clip. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I’m so excited for you that your awesome groomer is back! Yayyy! I also am looking forward to Peggy’s evolving look with a Miami clip. Good luck tomorrow!


My husband “forgot” that he approved that clip. Lol. But he’s slowly coming around again.

I’m so excited to see my fluffed up poodle tomorrow.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

We both know he will come around quickly and love a very poodley clip on her. 😊 That illustration won’t don’t justice to how Peggy will rock it. 
I’m so looking forward to post grooming pics too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't wait to see her!


----------

